# Space Marines



## Lord of the Night

Just found some very impressive artwork and I thought i'd share it with you all. its pretty obvious what Chapters they belong to but just in case. The first is a Space Wolf, then Deathwatch, Blood Angel, Storm Warden, Dark Angel and Black Templar.















































Some very very nice renditions from the upcoming RPG Deathwatch. I look forward to it.


----------



## dark angel

I agree they are very cool. And I am not just saying that because the Storm Wardens are Welsh Marines! :grin:


----------



## LJT_123

Woahh that Deathwatch marine looks pretty sweet, also is that Apothecaries Narthecium on the wrong arm or am I mistaken? either way the artwork is immense, even if the Ultramarine has a somewhat chubby-looking helmet.


----------



## Skartooth

They look absolutely stunning:shok:

Skar


----------



## DeathJester921

Hopefully this one gets off of the ground. 
The reason i'm saying this is because of the Space Marines game with the four marines vs. all of the orks. Havent heard anything new about it.


----------



## methodhigh

awesome pictures man


----------



## High_Seraph

damn pm me with any background info on the game or post it up.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Do you know who these are buy because I need some artists for the Codex Im making.


----------



## dedredhed

very awesome indeed


----------



## darkreever

LJT_123 said:


> Woahh that Deathwatch marine looks pretty sweet, also is that Apothecaries Narthecium on the wrong arm or am I mistaken?


Yes and no, space marines are ambidextrous (one of the perks of becoming a space marine for those who do not develop that initially.) So the narthecium can be on either arm, it just is modeled on one because thats how they decided to make it on the sprue.


----------



## Late_Inquisitor

Their great, I'll have to do a siganture with these.


----------



## emporershand89

wow, dude, awesomely epic. One question, did you get these from the new Space Marine video game???


----------



## 5tonsledge

ha ha loyalist.. soon someday there will be art work depicting loyalist scum like these bowing before chaos that will be the last day blood will be shed for the corpse god, and a day of recogning for those many followers give up now and join chaos and the dark gods might shine light to bring mercy to your damned souls.............. anyways enough with the chaos speech i think the black templar are bad ass and cant wait till chaos consumes their forces and they turn to the dark gods for comfort.


----------



## Baron Spikey

emporershand89 said:


> wow, dude, awesomely epic. One question, did you get these from the new Space Marine video game???


These are from the Death Watch RP coming out soon.


----------



## Osp88

I love these pics, such great detail! I wish I could draw


----------



## bane-of-banes

that is some pretty slick stuff man, thanks for posting!


----------



## Entarion

Stunning and awesome!!!


----------



## AK74Bob

Good find! Those pics are badass.


----------



## Master WootWoot

Awesome, but i am pretty sure that isn't a deathwatch marine, just a regular ultrasmurf!

Good work finding it anyway!


----------

